# Retics, Ball Pythons and Chameleons for sale ;)



## Mayhem (Aug 14, 2009)

Im overseas at the moment on work/holiday as a few of you know, so i stopped off at this pet store in London to snap a few very jealouse pics!

The shop has Milk snakes, rat snakes, corns, albino's, ball pythons, green tree monitors, reticulated pythons, Irian Jaya Carpets, burmese pythons - and most were about 68 pounds.... thats roughly AUD$120 a snake :shock: I soooooooo wanted to buy some hahaha

Anyways, seeing i couldnt bring back some snakes, I brought back some pics.

Here's just a few 







Reticulated Python Hatchie






Chameleon






Ball Python Hatchies






Ball Python Hatchies


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 14, 2009)

they look awesome! love the chameleon!


----------



## Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

The enclosures are quite dojy but nice snakes none the less.


----------



## Allan (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, I had the same experience in London last month, had to be dragged out of the shop. The grass is always greener..........


----------

